# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ياخالة فما كان يُعيشكم قالت :الأسودان .. التمر والماء.. هل الماء أسود ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## أقدار

ورد في حديث عروة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها كانت تقول : والله ياابن أختي إن كنا للنظر إلى هلال الهلال ثم الهلال ثم الهلال : ثلاثة اهلة في شهرين ، وما أوقد في أبيات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نار ، قلت ك ياخالة فما كان يعيشكم ؟ قالت ك الأسودان  : التمر والماء .... الحديث ؟السؤال : ماالمقصود بالأسودان ؟؟ مع العلم أن الماء ليس بأسود ...
أسئلة لذوي الألباب ....

----------


## التقرتي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الجواب في سؤالك اخي ، هو الماء هذا من كلام العرب كأن يقولوا الاذانين و يقصد بهما الاذان و الاقامة.

فى تاج العروس
ومن المجاز : ما طَعَامُهُمْ إلا الأَِسْوَدانِ وهما التَّمْرُ والماءُ قاله الأَصمعيُّ والأَحمرُ ؛ وإنما الأَسودُ التَّمْرُ دون الماءِ وهو الغالبُ على تَمْر المدينةِ فأُضِيفَ الماءُ إليه ونُعِتَا جَميعاً بِنَعت واحد إِتْبَاعاً . والعَربُ تفعل ذلك في الشَّيْئيْنِ يَصْطَحِبانِ ويُسَمَّيان معاً بالاسْمِ الأَشهرِ منهما كما قالوا : العُمْرَانِ لأَبي بَكْر وعُمَرَ والقَمَرَانِ للشَّمْس والقمر . وفي الحديث أَنّهُ أَمَرَ بقَتْلِ الأَسْوَدَيْنِ قال شمِر : أَراد بالأَسوَدينِ : الحَيَّة والعَقْرَبَ تغْلِيباً

----------


## أقدار

ننتظر بقية المشاركات ....
إذا لم يصل أحد للحل سنذكر الاجابة بإذن الله ...

----------


## التقرتي

> ننتظر بقية المشاركات ....
> إذا لم يصل أحد للحل سنذكر الاجابة بإذن الله ...


الجواب فوق اخي كنت اظنك تسأل للاستفسار

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

جزاكم الله خيراُ على من سأل ومن أجاب افدتمونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال ابن حزم في "الفَصْل": (الماء كله أبيض إلا أن يكتسب لونا بما استضاف إليه لفرط صفائه فيكتسي لون إنائه أو ما هو فيه، وإنما قلنا أنه أبيض لبراهين ... أحدها: ...). فذكرها.

قال أبو نُوَاس: 
وقد غَلَبَتْهَا عَبْرةٌ فدُموعُها * على خَدِّها حُمْرٌ وفي نَحْرِهَا صُفرُ
قال في "التشبيهات": (لون خدها أحمر، فتشكّلت الدمعة به لمّا وقعت عليه فصارت حمراء، ولون نحرها أصفر عاجي فصار لونُ ما وصل إليه من الدمع أصفر. وقيل للعباس بن محمد: ما لون الماء؟ قال لون إنائه).

- بيت القصيد - :
(وسئل الجنيد - رحمه الله - عن المعرفة والعارف؟ فقال: لون الماء: لون إنائه).
قال في "مدارج السالكين": (سئل الجنيد عن العارف؟ فقال: "لون الماء: لون إنائه". وهذه كلمة رمز بها إلى حقيقة العبودية، وهو أن يتلوّن بتلوّن أقسام العبوديّة ...).

----------


## أقدار

ننتظر المزيد من إثراء الموضوع ...
الاجابة كما سمعتها من أحد مشائخ العجم ستكون في قادم الأيام بإذن الله تعالى ...
وبالمناسبة فقد جاء اثنان من طلبة العلم لزيارة أحد مشائخ العجم فقال لهم :أهلا وسهلا ... فمامعنى أهلا وسهلا ...؟؟؟؟
فوقفوا حائرين ...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

"الإجابة في بطن السائل"!

----------


## زكـريـااءُ

في انتظار الجواب أخي الكريم ..

الماء لا لون له ، ولا يكون أسوداً ، 
أللهم إلا إن كان المقصود الأسودان هو أن يُخلط التمر بالماء فيتغيرّ لون الماء ليأخذ لون السواد من التمر ..

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الجواب سهل وكذلك  يقال عن ابو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما بالعمرين؟ والحسن والحسين بالحسنين والذهب والفضبة بالاصفرين والشمس والقمر بالقمرين .... الخ 

فكل هذه الامور بينهم ارتباط معنوي مما جعل لهم ارتباط لغوي فاذا ذكر احدهم يذكر الاخر فوراً  و الله اعلم

----------


## شهاب الدين السعدي

قال ابن حجر :
قوله الأسودان التمر والماء هو على التغليب وإلا فالماء لا لون له ولذلك قالوا الأبيضان اللبن والماء وإنما أطلقت على التمر أسود لأنه غالب تمر المدينة وزعم صاحب المحكم وارتضاه بعض الشراح المتأخرين أن تفسير الأسودين بالتمر والماء مدرج وإنما أرادت الحرة والليل واستدل بأن وجود التمر والماء يقتضي وصفهم بالسعة وسياقها يقتضي وصفهم بالضيق وكأنها بالغت في وصف حالهم بالشدة حتى أنه لم يكن عندهم الا الليل والحرة اه وما ادعاه ليس بطائل والإدراج لا يثبت بالتوهم وقد أشار إلى أن مستنده في ذلك أن بعضهم دعا قوما وقال لهم ما عندي الا الأسودان فرضوا بذلك فقال ما أردت الا الحرة والليل وهذا حجة عليه لأن القوم فهموا التمر والماء وهو الأصل وأراد هو المزح معهم فألغز لهم بذلك وقد تظاهرت الأخبار بالتفسير المذكور ولا شك أن أمر العيش نسبي ومن لا يجد الا التمر أضيق حالا ممن يجد الخبز مثلا ومن لم يجد الا الخبز أضيق حالا ممن يجد اللحم مثلا وهذا أمر لا يدفعه الحس وهو الذي أرادت عائشة وسيأتي في الرقاق من طريق هشام عن عروة عن أبيه عنها بلفظ وما هو الا التمر والماء وهو أصرح في المقصود لا يقبل الحمل على الادراج ( فتح الباري 5/199 )

----------


## خلوصي

الظاهر أن في الجواب عند السائل العزيز نوع ترميز و إشارة ُ بلاغة في توصيل فكرة دعوية ...؟ !
الحق عليه إذ لم يبوب مفاهيمه هكذا :

مفاهيم إيمانية دعوية .. 1- 
                     ..  2-
                     ..  3- 
                        ...  :Smile: 

و في المرة القادمة أذكر لكم بإذن الله ما يرتبط بهذه الطريقة الأعجمية في معالجة النصوص من كلام الشيخ محمد التويجري حفظه الله - مدير توعية الجاليات بالقصيم ؟

----------


## الحافظة

فى لسان العرب 

الأَسْوَدان التمر والماء وقيل الماء واللبن وجعلهما بعض الرُّجَّاز الماءَ والفَثَّ وهو ضرب من البقل يُختَبَزُ فيؤكل قال الأَسْودانِ أَبرَدا عِظامي الماءُ والفَثُّ دَوا أَسقامي والأَسْودانِ الحَرَّةُ والليل لاسْوِدادهما وضافَ مُزَبِّداً المَدَنيَّ قومٌ فقال لهم ما لكم عندنا إِلا الأَسْوَدانِ فقالوا إِن في ذلك لمَقْنَعا التمر والماءِ فقال ما ذاك عَنَيْتُ إِنما أَردت الحَرَّةَ والليل فأَما قول عائشة رضي الله عنها لقد رأَيْتُنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لنا طعام إِلا الأَسْودان ففسره أَهل اللغة بأَنه التمر والماءُ قال ابن سيده وعندي أَنها إِنما أَرادت الحرة والليلَ وذلك أَن وجود التمر والماء عندهم شِبَعٌ ورِيٌّ وخِصْبٌ لا شِصْبٌ وإِنما أَرادت عائشة رضي الله عنها أَن تبالغ في شدة الحال وتَنْتَهيَ في ذلك بأَن لا يكون معها إِلا الحرة والليل أَذْهَبَ في سوء الحال من وجود التمر والماء قال طرفة أَلا إِنني شَرِبتُ أَسوَدَ حالِكاً أَلا بَجَلي من الشرابِ أَلا بَجَلْ قال أَراد الماء قال شَمِرٌ وقيل أَراد سُقِيتُ سُمَّ أَسوَدَ قال الأَصمعي والأَحمر الأَسودان الماء والتمر وإِنما الأَسود التمر دون الماءِ وهو الغالب على تمر المدينة فأُضيف الماءُ إِليه ونعتا جميعاً بنعت واحد إِتباعاً والعرب تفعل ذلك في الشيئين يصطحبان يُسَمَّيان معاً بالاسم الأَشهر منهما كما قالوا العُمَران لأَبي بكر وعمر والقمران للشمس والقمر ...

ننتظر مايرمي إليه كاتب الموضوع  بارك الله فيه ....

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ التبليغي/ خلوصي – سدّده الله –
إنْ كنتَ تُعَرِّض بي: فصرِّح .. وحينئذ: يأتيك الجواب مفصّلًا .. ولتستبين سبيل الذين لا يعلمون .. 



> الحق عليه إذ لم يبوب مفاهيمه هكذا :
> مفاهيم إيمانية دعوية .. 1- 
>                      ..  2-
>                      ..  3- 
>                         ... 
> و في المرة القادمة أذكر لكم بإذن الله ما يرتبط بهذه الطريقة الأعجمية في معالجة النصوص من كلام الشيخ محمد التويجري حفظه الله - مدير توعية الجاليات بالقصيم ؟

----------


## أقدار

يامرحبا يامربحا بالزوار الأكارم ...
خلوصي في حينا ..أهلا وسهلا ... أهلا : قال لهم أي أنكم بين اهليكم
وسهلا : قال الشئ الذي جئتما من أجله سهلا بمشيئة الله .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

تقدّم:
- بيت القصيد - 
     (المشاركة: 6).

والآن:
- استشراف -(قَالَ بَعْضُ الْأَئِمَّةِ: وَالْمُلْحِدُون  َ فِي زَمَانِنَا، هُمْ: الْبَاطِنِيَّةُ الَّذِينَ يَدَّعُونَ أَنَّ لِلْقُرْآنِ ظَاهِرًا وَبَاطِنًا، وَأَنَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ الْبَاطِنَ، فَأَحَالُوا بِذَلِكَ الشَّرِيعَةَ؛ لِأَنَّهُمْ تَأَوَّلُوا بِمَا يُخَالِفُ الْعَرَبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَزَلَ بِهَا الْقُرْآنُ).

----------


## أقدار

خلوصي وبقية الأكارم ..حان الآن موعد الاجابة ...خرج اثنان من طلبة العلم لباكستان للقاء مشائخ العجم  للتعرف عن قرب على جهد الدعوة والتبليغ 
وهناك قابلا أحد مشائخ مركز الدعوة والتبليغ....
فرحب بهما وقال لهما .. أهلا وسهلا .. فما معنى أهلا وسهلا ... فحارا في الاجابة ..!!!
وقد ذكرت هذا لكم في أعلاه ...
ثم أردف قائلا بعد أن قدم لهما الأسودان .. فسألهما عن قول عائشة رضي الله عنها لعروة : الأسودان : التمر والماء ..
فهل الماء اسود ...؟؟؟؟ ماذا تقصد أم المؤمنين بهذا ...!!!!
فحارا في الإجابة أيضا ..
فقال لهما : إن أم المؤمنين الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنها تقصد بهذه اللفظة أن سيد المأكولات :التمر ، وسيد المشروبات :الماء  ...
فالمقصد من الأسودان :أي السيدان ..والله تعالى أعلم .
بارك الله فيمن زارنا ، وفيمن أفادنا بإجابات طيبة ، وفيمن رافقنا في دعوتنا وخرج معنا ..
...

----------


## التقرتي

> خلوصي وبقية الأكارم ..حان الآن موعد الاجابة ...خرج اثنان من طلبة العلم لباكستان للقاء مشائخ العجم  للتعرف عن قرب على جهد الدعوة والتبليغ 
> وهناك قابلا أحد مشائخ مركز الدعوة والتبليغ....
> فرحب بهما وقال لهما .. أهلا وسهلا .. فما معنى أهلا وسهلا ... فحارا في الاجابة ..!!!
> وقد ذكرت هذا لكم في أعلاه ...
> ثم أردف قائلا بعد أن قدم لهما الأسودان .. فسألهما عن قول عائشة رضي الله عنها لعروة : الأسودان : التمر والماء ..
> فهل الماء اسود ...؟؟؟؟ ماذا تقصد أم المؤمنين بهذا ...!!!!
> فحارا في الإجابة أيضا ..
> فقال لهما : إن أم المؤمنين الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنها تقصد بهذه اللفظة أن سيد المأكولات :التمر ، وسيد المشروبات :الماء  ...
> فالمقصد من الأسودان :أي السيدان ..والله تعالى أعلم .
> ...


هل من سلف له في هذا ؟ و نحن نعرف ان السلف قالوا بغير هذا ؟

بين كلام الاصمعي و كلام الشيخ اظن ان الاصمعي اعلم منه بكلام العرب

----------


## أقدار

مرحبا ...
الحكمة ضالة المؤمن أنى وجدها فهو أحق بها ..

----------


## التقرتي

> مرحبا ...
> الحكمة ضالة المؤمن أنى وجدها فهو أحق بها ..



كفى بالمرء ضلالا ان يسمع لكل قول غريب ، الامر بالادلة ليست بالغرابة و ما اتيت به لا دليل عليه بل ليس له اصل في كلام العرب و قد قال بغيره السلف


اقم الدليل او انزع  هذا القول الغريب نحن في الانتظار



فى تاج العروس
ومن المجاز : ما طَعَامُهُمْ إلا الأَِسْوَدانِ وهما التَّمْرُ والماءُ قاله الأَصمعيُّ والأَحمرُ ؛ وإنما الأَسودُ التَّمْرُ دون الماءِ وهو الغالبُ على تَمْر المدينةِ فأُضِيفَ الماءُ إليه ونُعِتَا جَميعاً بِنَعت واحد إِتْبَاعاً . والعَربُ تفعل ذلك في الشَّيْئيْنِ يَصْطَحِبانِ ويُسَمَّيان معاً بالاسْمِ الأَشهرِ منهما كما قالوا : العُمْرَانِ لأَبي بَكْر وعُمَرَ والقَمَرَانِ للشَّمْس والقمر . وفي الحديث أَنّهُ أَمَرَ بقَتْلِ الأَسْوَدَيْنِ قال شمِر : أَراد بالأَسوَدينِ : الحَيَّة والعَقْرَبَ تغْلِيباً



انه الاصمعي فمن قال بقولك ؟ اتأخدون العلم من مجهول ؟

----------


## أقدار

مارأيك برفقة الأحباب لتسأل هذا السؤال لمشائخ العجم ويأتوك بالإجابة الوافية الشافية ...


أخرج البغوي عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم تلا هذه الآية: (وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوماً غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم) قالوا: يا رسول الله من هؤلاء الذين إن تولينا استبدلوا بنا ثم لا يكونوا أمثالنا؟ فضرب علي فخذ سلمان الفارسي ثم قال: «هذا وقومه، ولو كان الدين عند الثريا لتناله رجال من الفرس»2. 

وأخرج أيضاً عن أبي هريرة قال: ذكرت الأعاجم عند رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم فقال: النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم: «لأنا بهم أو ببعضهم أوثق مني بكم أو ببعضكم»3. 

وأخرج أيضاً عن أبي هريرة قال: كنا جلوساً عند النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم إذ نزلت سورة الجمعة فما نزلت هذه: (وآخرين منهم لما يلحقو ابهم) قالوا: من هؤلاء يا رسول الله؟ قال وفينا سلمان الفارسي، ثم قال: فوضع النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم يده علي سلمان ثم قال: لو كان الإيمان بالثريا لناله رجال من هؤلاء4. 

وخرج ابن الأثير عن قيس بن سعد: لو كان العلم متعلقاً بالثريا لناله ناس من فارس. 

وأخرج السيوطي في «مفحمات الأقران في تفسير مبهمات القرآن»5«سورة الجمعة»: (وآخرين منهم لما يلحقوا بهم) أخرج البخاري عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً إنهم قوم سلمان. 

وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن مجاهد قال: هم الأعاجم. 

وأخرج البخاري6بسنده عن أبي هريرة قال: كنا جلوساً عند النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم فأنزلت عليه سورة الجمعة: (وآخرين منهم لما يلحقوا بهم) قال: قلت من هم يا رسول الله؟ فلم يراجعه حتي سأل ثلاثاً، وفينا سلمان الفارسي، وضع رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم يده علي سلمان، ثم قال: لو كان الإيمان عند الثريا لناله رجال أو رجل من هؤلاء. 

وأخرج مسلم نحوه في كتاب الفضائل باب فضل سلمان. 

وأخرج الحافظ أبو نعيم7بإسناده أحاديث رويت عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم في فضل الإيرانيين وأنهم المبشرون بمنال الإيمان والتحقق به وإن كان عند الثريا، ولفظ بعضها: لوكان الدين عند الثريا لذهب رجل أو قال: رجال من أبناء فارس حتي يتناولوه. وفي بعضها إنه قال صلي الله عليه وسلم: 

«أعظم الناس نصيباً في الإسلام أهل فارس، لو كان الإسلام في الثريا لتناوله رجال من أهل فارس»، وفي بعضها: 

«لو كان الدين معلقاً»، وفي بعضها: «لو كان هذا العلم بالثريا لناله قوم من أهل فارس». 

وفي بعضها: لو كان الخير منوطاً بالثريا لتناوله منكم رجال (إلخ). 


قوم نشأ فيهم من رجالات العلم والفقه والحديث والتاريخ، والفلاسفة والمتكلمين، وأساتذة البلاغة والأدب من يفتخر بهم الملأ الإسلامي، كالبخاري والنسائي، وأبي داود السجستاني، والترمذي وابن ماجة ومسلم من أرباب السنن، والطبري وابن ماكولا الجرفاذقاني «الگپايگاني» والحاكم والنيسابوري، والفخر الرازي والبيضاوي والفيروز آبادي وغيرهم من أعلام السنيين.

----------


## أقدار

لماذا ياهذا تزدري إخوانك الأعاجم وتقلل من شأنهم ..
ألهذا الحد بلغ بك الأمر ...
اتق الله ،واتبع الحق حيث كان ...
وننتظر خروجك إليهم حتى تتعلم منهم الشئ الكثير ...

----------


## التقرتي

> لماذا ياهذا تزدري إخوانك الأعاجم وتقلل من شأنهم ..
> ألهذا الحد بلغ بك الأمر ...
> اتق الله ،واتبع الحق حيث كان ...
> وننتظر خروجك إليهم حتى تتعلم منهم الشئ الكثير ...




لم نزدري احدا انما طالبناك بالدليل هل الاسود هو السيد  ؟ تريد اقناعنا بهذا ؟


يا اخي اتق الله نحن اتيناك بكلام السلف و انت تأيتنا بكلام مجهول ، اسند كلامك لعالم ثم ننظر فيه ، اصلا كلامك غير مقبول ما لم يسند لمرجعه و اظن ان هذا واضح 


هل الحق مع قول السلف و جهابذه اللغة ام مع ما قلته اتقي الله اخي عندما تقلب الموازين و تقول كلاما بلا دليل و لا مصدر و لا مرجع ثم تقول اتبع الحق اي حق هذا بالله عليك ؟



فلا تتلاعب بارك الله فيك بالالفاظ 


نحن في انتظار الدليل و اظن انه من حقنا ان نطلب الدليل و لا اظن ان عاقلا يخالفني في ذلك

الاسود هو اسود و ليس سيد اظن الامر واضح

----------


## أقدار

[size="7"]هناك فرق شاسع بين النظري والعملي ...!!!!
نصيحتي لك بأن تترك النظري قليلا .. وتذهب لترى بأم عينك التطبيق العملي ....
هذه الإجابة بسبب بلوغهم الثريا ، ومازلت وغياك خلف الكيبورد نراوح مكاننا
بينما هم بلغوا المشرق والمغرب من أجل تبليغ دين الله ..ففتح الله عليهم من الفهوم مالم أوتاه وإياك ...
إلى هنا أكتفي بالنقاش معك ، وكما قلت لك إذهب إلى من بلغوا الثريا بدلا من الجلوس تحت المكيفات وخلف الكيبورد
وهناك سينجلي لك الغبار ،وستعرف ماتحتك أفرس أم حمار .
وإلى اللقاء في اسئلة قادمة طرحها الأعاجم على العرب أهل اللغة الأصليين فماذا كانت النتائج ...انتظر جديدنا ....!!!!!!!![/size]

----------


## التقرتي

مازلنا ننتظر الدليل اتيت بقول لا سابق له حسب علمنا اما ان تسنده لقول عالم معتبر فتعطينا اسمه لا نريد اسماء مجاهيل و نعرف مصدره من كلام العرب

او نحكم عليك بالنقل من كل ما هب و دب دون النظر الى الادلة.


و لحد الان عندنا اقوال المفسرين و جهابذة العرب يقولون بخلاف قولك 


فاين هو الدليل

----------


## التقرتي

فتح الباري :


قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏الأسودان التمر والماء‏)‏ هو على التغليب وإلا فالماء لا لون له؛ ولذلك قالوا الأبيضان اللبن والماء، وإنما أطلقت على التمر الأسود لأنه غالب تمر المدينة، وزعم صاحب ‏"‏ المحكم ‏"‏ وارتضاه بعض الشراح المتأخرين أن تفسير الأسودين بالتمر والماء مدرج، وإنما أرادت الحرة والليل، واستدل بأن وجود التمر والماء يقتضي وصفهم بالسعة، وسياقها يقتضي وصفهم بالضيق، وكأنها بالغت في وصف حالهم بالشدة حتى إنه لم يكن عندهم إلا الليل والحرة ا هـ‏.‏ 

وما ادعاه ليس بطائل، والإدراج لا يثبت بالتوهم، وقد أشار إلى أن مستنده في ذلك أن بعضهم دعا قوما وقال لهم‏:‏ ما عندي إلا الأسودان فرضوا بذلك، فقال‏:‏ ما أردت إلا الحرة والليل‏.‏ 

وهذا حجة عليه لأن القوم فهموا التمر والماء وهو الأصل، وأراد هو المزح معهم فألغز لهم بذلك، وقد تظاهرت الأخبار بالتفسير المذكور، ولا شك أن أمر العيش نسبي، ومن لا يجد إلا التمر أضيق حالا ممن يجد الخبز مثلا، ومن لم يجد إلا الخبز أضيق حالا ممن يجد اللحم مثلا، وهذا أمر لا يدفعه الحس، وهو الذي أرادت عائشة؛ وسيأتي في الرقاق من طريق هشام عن عروة عن أبيه عنها بلفظ ‏"‏ وما هو إلا التمر والماء ‏"‏ وهو أصرح في المقصود لا يقبل الحمل على الإدراج‏.‏

----------


## وضاح الحمادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأسودان بمعنى "السيدان"!!
هذا خطأ لا محالة. وكون من قال به فاضلاً وبلغ من الزهد والورع والعمل لدين الله ما لم نستطعه نحن، لا يجعل الخطأ صواباً. والصواب يعرف بالبرهان، مش بالزهد والعبادة. والمرجع في اللغة إلى أهله، لا إلى الزهاد العباد ولو كانوا من أعمل الناس للخيرات.
بل حتى تفسير أهلاً وسهلاً ليس صواباً، وبدلاً من وضع الأحاجي علينا أخي، إذهب أنت وفتش في كتب اللغة، هل ما قاله هذا الشيخ صواب أم خطأ في المسألتين جميعاً.
والله ضحكة! يسألك الأخ عن برهانك في مسألة لغوية ويكون جوابك بذكر فضائل أهل فارس!!
لا يا أخي مش هكذا العلم، العلم دعوى ودليل، لا بالقال والقيل.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

رياضة للفكر مطلوبة، لكن هل يُقبل -صرفيًا- أن يقال: أسود لـ: سيّد؟! 
وهل لأهل اللغة كلامٌ في هذه المسألة؟

----------


## أبو طلحة الحضرمي

قيل له هات الدليل قال اخرج مع الأعجم للدعوة وستعرف ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... أراد بهذا السؤال لكي ينصر جماعته شيء مضحك

----------


## التقرتي

و الله يشهد اننا نحب البخاري و الترمذي و بن ماجة و الالباني و الكثير من الاعاجم لكن نحبهم لعلمهم لا لعربيتهم او عجميتهم 

و كم دكرنا من اقوال علماء هنا فما ذكرنا انهم اعاجم او عرب لكن الاخ بارك الله فيه يردد قول الاعاجم و لا ادري لما التركيز على كلمة اعاجم ؟ 

لقد طلبنا امرا بسيطا المرجع لا اكثر و لا اقل اظن ان هذا امر سهل جدا !!!!! و لا حاجة لنا بذكر اصلهم عجم او عرب او اي كان ، اعطنا الدليل فقط

----------


## أقدار

> رياضة للفكر مطلوبة، لكن هل يُقبل -صرفيًا- أن يقال: أسود لـ: سيّد؟! 
> وهل لأهل اللغة كلامٌ في هذه المسألة؟



بارك الله فيك يافاضلة ....لماذا نحن هنا لانقبل بالحق أينما كان وممن كان ...!!!!!!!

----------


## التقرتي

> بارك الله فيك يافاضلة ....لماذا نحن هنا لانقبل بالحق أينما كان وممن كان ...!!!!!!!



اي حق يا اخي اي حق هات الدليل هل الكلام من دون دليل تسمونه حقا ؟ 

هو باطل عندنا و لو كان حقا لاتبعناه ، قد اتينا باقوال بادلتها فاين دليلك ؟ انت من لا يريد اتباع الحق اخي

----------


## أقدار

يسأل ابن عثيمين رحمة الله عليه قائلا ...
نبي الرحمة لم يستعمل الميكروفون .. هل لابد من دليل على ذلك ...؟؟؟؟؟

مارأيك بكلام الشيخ ..؟؟؟؟

أعطني دليلا على وجوب استعمال الميكروفون أثناء الخطبة أو الصلاة ..؟؟؟؟؟

اعلم أن ليس لديك حجة أو دليل ....
فلا تطلب دليلا على كل شاردة وواردة ...

تواضع ياهذا وخذ الحق من أيٍ كان ، وممن كان ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## التقرتي

> يسأل ابن عثيمين رحمة الله عليه قائلا ...
> نبي الرحمة لم يستعمل الميكروفون .. هل لابد من دليل على ذلك ...؟؟؟؟؟
> مارأيك بكلام الشيخ ..؟؟؟؟
> أعطني دليلا على وجوب استعمال الميكروفون أثناء الخطبة أو الصلاة ..؟؟؟؟؟
> اعلم أن ليس لديك حجة أو دليل ....
> فلا تطلب دليلا على كل شاردة وواردة ...
> تواضع ياهذا وخذ الحق من أيٍ كان ، وممن كان ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!



اولا فرق بين المصالح المرسلة و بين لغة العرب 


عندما يأتيني احدهم يقول لي الاسود هو السيد ؟ بماذا اجيبه ؟

اقول له يا اخي الاسود لون و السيد من السيادة هذا كلام العرب فهل يمكن ان تقول لي هذا قول من من علماء اللغة ؟


الآن انا اسألك و اريدك ان تجيب بصدق قولك هذا هو قول من من علماء اللغة ؟ اظن اننا نتكلم في اللغة اذن نرجع لعلماء اللغة ام انك ستقول لي اللغة الكل يفسرها كما يريد ؟ هذا اكيد خطأ

اذن نحن اتينا بقول الاصمعي في المسألة ، انت اتيت بقول لا نعرفه لا في اللغة و لا من اقوال العلماء

بالنسبة لنا قولك ليس بحق بل هو باطل لتعارضه مع اللغة و مع اقوال العلماء الذين نقلنا قولهم من مصادره

نسألك شيئا بسيطا جدا هل لك ان تأتينا بواحد  من العلماء المعتبرين فسر بما قلت به و تدلنا على المرجع لكي نرجع اليه ؟


و اذا قلت لك مثلا الاسودان يقصد بهما سواد المعيشة فمن اجل سواد المعيشة لا يأكلون الا التمر و الماء فهل قولي هذا اصبح حقا ؟ هل تأخد به ؟



انتظر الاجابة

----------


## عبد الرؤوف الجزائري

فَكُلُّ خَيْرٍ فِي اتِّبَاعِ مَنْ سَلَف

وَكُلُّ شَرٍ في ابْتـدَاعِ مِـنْ خَلَـفْ

----------


## أقدار

كلمة الأسودان جاءت من السيادة , أي أن التمر سيد الطعام والماء سيد المشروبات ... أي صيغة مبالغة من " السيدان "....
ولأهل اللغة كلام في ذلك ...
مرحبا بك وبمشاغباتك ...

----------


## التقرتي

> كلمة الأسودان جاءت من السيادة , أي أن التمر سيد الطعام والماء سيد المشروبات ... أي صيغة مبالغة من " السيدان "....
> ولأهل اللغة كلام في ذلك ...
> مرحبا بك وبمشاغباتك ...



هات الدليل من كلام العرب نحن في الانتظار ؟ في اي كتاب وجدت ان الاسود مصدره السيادة ؟


نرجع للسان العرب فننظر :



وفي الحديث: أَنه أَمر بقتل الأَسوَدَين في الصلاة؛ قال شَمِر: أَراد بالأَسْوَدَينِ الحيةَ والعقربَ.
والأَسْوَدان التمر والماء، وقيل: الماء واللبن وجعلهما بعض الرُّجَّاز الماءَ والفَثَّ، وهو ضرب من البقل يُختَبَزُ فيؤكل؛ قال: الأَسْودانِ أَبرَدا عِظامي، الماءُ والفَثُّ دَوا أَسقامي والأَسْودانِ: الحَرَّةُ والليل لاسْوِدادهما، وضافَ مُزَبِّداً المَدَنيَّ قومٌ فقال لهم: ما لكم عندنا إِلا الأَسْوَدانِ فقالوا: إِن في ذلك لمَقْنَعا التمر والماءِ، فقال: ما ذاك عَنَيْتُ إِنما أَردت الحَرَّةَ والليل. فأَما قول عائشة، رضي الله عنها: لقد رأَيْتُنا مع رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما لنا طعام إِلا الأَسْودان؛ ففسره أَهل اللغة بأَنه التمر والماءُ؛ قال ابن سيده: وعندي أَنها إِنما أَرادت الحرة والليلَ، وذلك أَن وجود التمر والماء عندهم شِبَعٌ ورِيٌّ وخِصْبٌ لا شِصْبٌ، وإِنما أَرادت عائشة، رضي الله عنها، أَن تبالغ في شدة الحال وتَنْتَهيَ في ذلك بأَن لا يكون معها إِلا الحرة والليل أَذْهَبَ في سوء الحال من وجود التمر والماء؛ قال طرفة: أَلا إِنني شَرِبتُ أَسوَدَ حالِكاً، أَلا بَجَلي من الشرابِ، أَلا بَجَلْ قال: أَراد الماء؛ قال شَمِرٌ: وقيل أَراد سُقِيتُ سُمَّ أَسوَدَ. قال الأَصمعي والأَحمر: الأَسودان الماء والتمر، وإِنما الأَسود التمر دون الماءِ وهو الغالب على تمر المدينة، فأُضيف الماءُ إِليه ونعتا جميعاً بنعت واحد إِتباعاً، والعرب تفعل ذلك في الشيئين يصطحبان يُسَمَّيان معاً بالاسم الأَشهر منهما كما قالوا العُمَران لأَبي بكر وعمر، والقمران للشمس والقمر.


اين هو قولك في لسان العرب انا لا اجده  ?

----------


## أقدار

هذا في لسان العجم ... ألا تقتني هذا الكتاب ...!!!!!!!!

وهو كتاب مفتوح يقرؤه كل من عاشرهم وخالطهم عن قرب ...

----------


## التقرتي

> هذا في لسان العجم ... ألا تقتني هذا الكتاب ...!!!!!!!!


هذا الكتاب اتركه لك ، اما انا فاخد العربية من عند علمائها 

اين دليلك من اقوال العرب نحن رجعنا للاصمعي و هو من جهابذة هذا الميدان فمن هو الجهبذ الذي ابتدع قولك ؟

هل عندك قول عالم من علماء العربيه او انك فقط تريد اغماط الحق باجاباتك الفارغة من الدليل ؟

----------


## أقدار

أيها التقرتي الجهبذ ....

كل ماكتبته أنت في أعلاه هو عملية نسخ ولصق بعد إبحارك في عالم الجوجل ...

دعك من الجدال ، وارحل مع الحق حيث ارتحل ...
أما قولك ..اتركه لك بطريقة تنم عن تعالٍ على الآخر ، فأنا لن أنحدر إلى أسفل فأتهكم بك ...
هذا يحدث لولا أنني خرجت مع الأحباب فتعلمت منهم الأدب والاحترام ...
فلذلك ياأخي ...
أولا : هذه المقولة لمشائخ العجم الذين ضحوا بالغالي والنفيس من أجل تبليغ دين الله ...
ثانيا : يبدو أن في نفسك شئ علي ... وقد تذكرت هذا للتو .. حيث أنني رددت على موضوع لك ...
فلربما أنه انتصار للنفس والعياذ بالله ...
واسأل الله لك الهداية الى طريق الحق واتباع الصواب إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ..

----------


## التقرتي

> أيها التقرتي الجهبذ ....
> كل ماكتبته أنت في أعلاه هو عملية نسخ ولصق بعد إبحارك في عالم الجوجل ...
> دعك من الجدال ، وارحل مع الحق حيث ارتحل ...
> أما قولك ..اتركه لك بطريقة تنم عن تعالٍ على الآخر ، فأنا لن أنحدر إلى أسفل فأتهكم بك ...
> هذا يحدث لولا أنني خرجت مع الأحباب فتعلمت منهم الأدب والاحترام ...
> فلذلك ياأخي ...
> أولا : هذه المقولة لمشائخ العجم الذين ضحوا بالغالي والنفيس من أجل تبليغ دين الله ...
> ثانيا : يبدو أن في نفسك شئ علي ... وقد تذكرت هذا للتو .. حيث أنني رددت على موضوع لك ...
> فلربما أنه انتصار للنفس والعياذ بالله ...
> واسأل الله لك الهداية الى طريق الحق واتباع الصواب إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ..



و الله لا ادري من الذي ضل الطريق هنا ، كل ما طلبته منك هو الدليل من من العلماء قال ما قلته ، انت تقول علماء العجم فيا اخي سميهم لنا، لم نطلب منك الا اسناد القول لصاحبه اظن ان الطلب سهل


نريد سند القول فهذا علم فانظروا عن من تأخدوه 


هل اخطأت في طلبي سندا للقول و دليلا عليه ؟

و من ادراك ربما اخطأ الشيخ هل هو معصوم ؟  هل نقبل كل ما يقال بدون طلب الادلة سبحان الله



هل انا الوحيد الذي نقلت كلام الاصمعي و الاخوة المشاركون هنا كلهم جاؤوا بنفس الكلام هل هم كذلك تبحروا  في قوقل ؟

يعني الكل مخطئ الا انت قولك صواب ؟

هي كلمة واحد قل لنا قال العالم الفلاني كذا نسبة لكتاب كذا اسند القول تبرأ ذمتك

----------


## أقدار

أخفياء ... أتقياء .. 
علماء ومشائخ العجم " أقصد  مشائخ الدعوة "  لايحبون البروز والظهور عبر هذا الاعلام المزيف ....
فلذلك هم آثروا الخفاء والعمل بعيدا عن أعين الكاميرات والتسجيلات
حتى المؤلفات من كتب ونحوها ....
إذا أردت معرفتهم فالحق بهم فإن الركب قد سار ، ونحن مازلنا في الانتظار ...

----------


## التقرتي

ادن انت تروي عن مجهول نحن لا نعرفه و لا حاجة للتذكير ان الرواية عن مجهول لا تصح و ان وثقه الراوي عنه


من جهة ثانية لم تأتي بالسند من عند السلف فاللغة لا تقال بالرأي لا بد من الرجوع لكلام العرب فهل من دليل من كلام العرب عن ما تقول ؟ 

ربما بيت شعري او كلام من عند بعض شراح الحديث او ما شابه ، الحديث في البخاري و كلام فتح الباري يوافق ما اتينا به فهل من شراح الحديث من قال بقولك ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحممن الرحيم
وبه تعالى نستعين
الحمد لله الذي أنزل قرآنا عربيا غير ذي عوج، وأصلي وأسلم على سيد العرب والعجم، النبي العربي الهاشمي القرشي. صاحب أفصح لسان، وأوضح بيان.
أما بعد..
فليعلم الإخوة الكرام أن الكلام بلا تثبت ولا روية ولا علم من أسهل الأمور، فهو بلا مقابل يدفع، بل كل من قرصه لسانه وأراد الثرثرة فتح فمه وأخرج لسانه وهرف بكلماته، لكنه مع سهالته فقد قال بأبي هو وأمي عليه الصلاة والسلام: "وهل يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم".

فليتق الله من لا يعرف ما يقول، وكأن الناس لعبة أمامه يستحقرهم ويصغرهم بكلامه التافه هذا، وليرجع إلى رشده وعقله، فما هكذا يكون الطرح سقيما متهالكا واهيا.

ثم لتعلم أيها الأخ (أقدار) أن العجمة لم تكن عيبا إلا إذا لم يتعلم معها صاحبها قواعد العربية وأساسياتها، ومن ثم يأتي ويتكلم فيها ورصيده فيها صفرا، ولا أدل على ما أقول إلا ما فعله سيبويه عندما ألف (الكتاب) وغيره من المؤلفين العاجم، الذين لم يخوضوا في هذا المضمار إلا بعد أن عرفوا العربية حق المعرفة.
وإلا هو قبل ذلك؛ أي: قبل تعلم العربية وأبوابها؛ لا يحق له الخوض فيها أبدا، ولا محاولة تبيين أمر على رأيه الفاسد الذي خرج من كيسه لا من علمه.
ثم فليصل شيخك الباكستاني هذا الذي أعتقد أنه لا يمكن أن يتكلم كلمتين عربتين صحيحتين على بعضهما؛ فليصل إلى ما وصل إليه البخاري والترمذي وسيبويه وغيرهم الكثير الكثير ثم ليتكلم في معاني الكلمات.

ولا أكبر دليل على وهمك ووهم شيخ المدعى هذا إلا ما رواه الدارمي بسنده عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أمر بقتل الأسودين في الصلاة. قال يحيى: الأسودان الحية والعقرب.
قهل الحية والعقرب سيدين؟! إتق الله تعالى ولا تتجنى.

على أنه قد ورد ما يخالف قولك وقوله من السنة الصحيحة، فقد ورد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "سيد الإدام الخل" أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام.
فلم يقل: أسود الإدام الخل. فتنبه

وإليك بيان الحق والصواب في المسألة:
روى عبد الرزاق بسند صحيح عن ابن عيينة عن محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة عن يحيى بن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن عن ابن أبي الزبير قال: لما نزلت {ثم لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم} قالوا: يا رسول الله أي نعيم نسأل عنه وإنما هو الأسودان التمر والماء؟! قال: "أما إن ذلك سيكون".

وروى الحاكم بسنده قال: أخبرني عبد الله بن الحسين القاضي بمرو، ثنا الحارث بن أبي أسامة، ثنا روح بن عبادة، ثنا بسطام بن مسلم قال: سمعت معاوية بن قرة يقول: قال أبي: لقد غزونا مع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وما لنا طعام إلا الأسودان. قال: وهل تدري ما الأسودان؟ قال: لا. قال: الماء والتمر. هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه.

وروى البخاري في الأدب المفرد بسنده قال: حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك، عن محمد بن عمرو بن حلحلة، عن حميد بن مالك بن خثيم أنه قال: كنت جالسا مع أبى هريرة بأرضه بالعقيق، فأتاه قوم من أهل المدينة على دواب فنزلوا، قال حميد: فقال أبو هريرة: اذهب إلى أمى وقل لها ان ابنك يقرئك السلام ويقول: أطعمينا شيئا. قال: فوضعت ثلاثة أقراص من شعير وشيئا من زيت وملح في صحفة، فوضعتها على رأسي فحملتها إليهم، فلما وضعته بين أيديهم كبر أبو هريرة وقال: الحمد لله الذي أشبعنا من الخبز بعد أن لم يكن طعامنا إلا الأسودان التمر والماء، فلم يصب القوم من الطعام شيئا، فلما انصرفوا قال: يا بن أخى أحسن إلى غنمك وامسح الرغام عنها وأطب مراحها وصل في ناحيتها فإنها من دواب الجنة، والذي نفسي بيده ليوشك أن يأتى على الناس زمان تكون الثلة من الغنم أحب إلى صاحبها من دار مروان.
فهل يكون الماء والتمر سيدا الطعام ومن ثم يفضلهما أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه على الخبز؟! إتق الله

قال النووي في (شرح صحيح مسلم ج9/ص14):
فالركنان اليمانيان هما الركن الأسود والركن اليماني، وإنما قيل لهما اليمانيان للتغليب كما قيل في الأب والأم الأبوان، وفي الشمس والقمر القمران، وفي أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما العمران، وفي الماء والتمر الأسودان، ونظائره مشهورة.

وقال العيني في (عمدة القاري ج5/ص138):
قوله: [بين كل أذانين] أي: الأذان والإقامة، فهو من باب التغليب. وقال الخطابي: حمل أحد الاسمين على الآخر شائع كقولهم الأسودان للتمر والماء والأسود إنما هو أحدهما.

وقال المباركفوري في (تحفة الأحوذي ج9/ص203) وهو [أعجمي]:
أما التمر فأسود وهو الغالب على تمر المدينة فأضيف الماء إليه ونعت بنعته إتباعا، والعرب تفعل ذلك في الشيئين يصطحبان فيسميان معا بإسم الأشهر منها كالقمرين والعمرين.

قال أبو عبيد في (غريب الحديث ج4/ص318):
قولها: [الأسودان] وإنما السواد للتمر خاصة دون الماء؛ فنعتتهما جميعا بنعت أحدهما، وكذلك تفعل العرب في الشيئين يكون أحدهما مضموما مع الآخر، كالرجلين يكونان صديقين لا يفترقان أو أخوين وغير ذلك من الأشياء، فإنهم يسمونهما جميعا باسم الأشهر منهما، ولهذا قال: الناس سنة العمرين، وإنما هما أبو بكر وعمر.
قال: وأنشدني الأصمعي وابن الكلبي جميعا في مثل هذا لقيس بن زهير بن جذيمة يعاتب زهدما وقيسا ابني جزء:
جزاني الزهدمان جزاء سوء  
وكنت المرء يجزى بالكرامه  
فقال: (الزهدمان) وإنما هما زهدم وقيس.
وأنشدني الأصمعي لشاعر آخر يعاتب أخوين يقال لأحدهما الحر والآخر أبي فقال:
ألا من مبلغ الحرين عني  
مغلغلة وخص بها أبيا  
فقد بين لك أن أحدهما أبي وقد سماهما الحرين.
وأبين من هذا كله قول الله تبارك وتعالى: {كما أخرج أبويكم من الجنة} وإنما هما أب وأم، وقال: {ولأبويه لكل واحد منهما السدس} فكثر هذا في كلامهم حتى قالوا: في الأرضين وغيرها، وأنشدني الأحمر:
نحن سبينا أمكم مقربا  
حين صبحنا الحيرتين المنون  
يريد الحيرة والكوفة. ومنه قول سلمان: أحيوا ما بين العشاءين. وإنما هما المغرب والعشاء. ومنه الحديث المرفوع: "بين كل أذانين صلاة لمن شاء" وإنما هو الأذان والإقامة. ومنه: "البيعان بالخيار ما لم يفترقا" وإنما هو البايع والمشتري. فكل هذا حجة لمن قال: إن العمرين أبو بكر وعمر رحمهما الله، وليس قول من يقول إنهما عمر بن الخطاب وعمر بن عبدالعزيز بشيء، إنما هذا من قلة المعرفة بالكلام، وإنما قالوا العمرين فيما نرى ولم يغلبوا أبا بكر وهو المقدم على عمر لأنه أخف في اللفظ من أن يقولوا أبو بكرين وأصح في المعنى، وإنما شأن العرب ما خف على ألسنتها من الكلام.

وقال الزمخشري في (الفائق ج2/ص210):
[الأسودان] أى: التمر والماء، وكلاهما يوصف بالسواد، تقول العرب: إذا ظهر السواد قل البياض، وإذا ظهر البياض قل السواد، يعنون بالسواد التمر وبالبياض اللبن. وقال أبو زيد: يقال: ما سقانى فلان من سويد قطرة، والسويد الماء، والماء يدعى الأسود.

قال القرافي في (الذخيرة ج13/ص31):
في قوله تعالى: {ولأبويه} سمى الأم أبا مجازا من باب التغليب، وهو في لسان العرب يقع إما: لخفة اللفظ، كالعمرين فإن لفظ عمر أخف من لفظ أبي بكر. أو: لفضل المعنى وخفته، نحو: لنا قمراها والنجوم الطوالع، فغلب لفظ القمر على الشمس لأنه مذكر والشمس مؤنثة والمذكر أخف وأفضل. وإما: لكراهة اللفظ لإشعاره بمكروه، نحو قول عائشة رضي الله عنها: ما لنا عيش إلا الأسودان، تريد الماء والتمر.
والتمر أسود والماء أبيض وكلاهما مذكر، وعلى وزن أفعل، فلا تفاوت، بل لفظ الأبيض يشعر بالبرص فغلبت الأسود عليه، فهذه ثلاثة أسباب للتغليب في اللغة.

فانتبه أيها الهاذي فقد عهدناك تفلت للسانك العنان.

----------


## أقدار

اما أنا فقد قلت ماسمعتم ، فإن كان صوابا فمن الله ، وإن جانب ذلك فمني والشيطان .. ولايتضايق أخونا السكران ..!!!!!!
وإلى لقاء قريب في عرض شيق وممتع ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..،،،

----------


## السكران التميمي

> اما أنا فقد قلت ماسمعتم ، فإن كان صوابا فمن الله ، وإن جانب ذلك فمني والشيطان .. ولايتضايق أخونا السكران ..!!!!!!
> وإلى لقاء قريب في عرض شيق وممتع ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..،،،


ألم أقل لك أنت هزلي، ولم تأتي لتستفيد أو تفيد.

وهل الكلام الذي كتبته في مشاركتي من كيسي وأفكاري حتى تقول: ولا يتضايق أخونا السكران؟!

صبر جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون

----------


## أشجعي

الأسودان ,
ليست كما يظن البعض أنها من السواد, فهذا خطأ وقع فيه الكثير, وهو خطأ في النقل والطبع, 
والصحيح أن الأسودان أي, الأس و الدان, أي ان الماء هو الأس والتمر هو الدان, 
فالأس هو أصل الشيء كما قيل في الصحاح والمعاجم,
والدان هو التمر, فهو يتدنى من الشجرة.

قال بهذا شيخ زاهد وورع وهو صوام وقوام وله كرامات, انتم لاتعرفونه -حتى انا لا اعرفه!-
فخذوا الحق اينما كان, واعرف الحق تعرف اهله,
ولا يسألني احد هل لي سلف بهذا أو يراجعني,
من اراد أن يراجعني فليبحث عن الشيخ أولا ويضع نفسه بمكانه,


ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله,

أخي التميمي لا تزعج نفسك, وقد صدق الأخوة وضاح وأبو طلحة.

(يا هكذا العلم يا بلا)

----------


## محمد علي الجزائري

بارك الله في الجميع ...
الصواب والله أعلم ما ذكره التقرتي في رده برقم 01 وهو أول رد وزاده إيضاحا السكران التميمي بما نقله في مشاركته رقم 44 أسأل الله ولي ولإخواني التوفيق لطلب العلم والعمل به
 تنبيه : رقم المشاركة لمن لايعرف يوجد في الخط الفاصل شمالا والسلام

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الحبيب/ محمد علي الجزائري
أنا أيضا إجابتي، برقم: 6 صحيحة : )
والأجوبة الصحيحة: لا تتعارض ولا تتناقض .. بل تتلاقى وتتلاقح .. والحق يُصَدِّق بعضه بعضا ...

----------


## أقدار

[quote=أشجعي;218509]الأسودان ,
ليست كما يظن البعض أنها من السواد, فهذا خطأ وقع فيه الكثير, وهو خطأ في النقل والطبع, 
والصحيح أن الأسودان أي, الأس و الدان, أي ان الماء هو الأس والتمر هو الدان, 
فالأس هو أصل الشيء كما قيل في الصحاح والمعاجم,
والدان هو التمر, فهو يتدنى من الشجرة.

قال بهذا شيخ زاهد وورع وهو صوام وقوام وله كرامات, انتم لاتعرفونه -حتى انا لا اعرفه!-
فخذوا الحق اينما كان, واعرف الحق تعرف اهله,
ولا يسألني احد هل لي سلف بهذا أو يراجعني,
من اراد أن يراجعني فليبحث عن الشيخ أولا ويضع نفسه بمكانه,


ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله,

نعم أحسنت ياأخي .. تحليل جيد ...
الأس هو أصل الشئ ...
لذلك بنى شيخنا على هذا والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## السكران التميمي

[quote=أقدار;218726]


> الأسودان ,
> ليست كما يظن البعض أنها من السواد, فهذا خطأ وقع فيه الكثير, وهو خطأ في النقل والطبع, 
> والصحيح أن الأسودان أي, الأس و الدان, أي ان الماء هو الأس والتمر هو الدان, 
> فالأس هو أصل الشيء كما قيل في الصحاح والمعاجم,
> والدان هو التمر, فهو يتدنى من الشجرة.
> 
> قال بهذا شيخ زاهد وورع وهو صوام وقوام وله كرامات, انتم لاتعرفونه -حتى انا لا اعرفه!-
> فخذوا الحق اينما كان, واعرف الحق تعرف اهله,
> ولا يسألني احد هل لي سلف بهذا أو يراجعني,
> ...


نعوذ بالله من علم لا ينفع ومن قلب لا يخشع
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
والله المستعان على ما تصفون

----------


## التقرتي

لا تتعجل اخي اقدار ، انما اراد الاشجعي نقد جوابك بتأليف جواب من عنده فاقرأ جيدا ما قاله.

لكن اخبرني هل تدرك ان الاسودان مثنى؟ ام انك فعلا تصدق ان الاسودان ليستا من اسود ؟


!

----------


## أشجعي

> نعم أحسنت ياأخي .. تحليل جيد ...
> الأس هو أصل الشئ ...
> لذلك بنى شيخنا على هذا والله تعالى أعلم .


طبعا تحليلي تحليل جيد,
واذا كان تحليل شيخك صحيح, فما الذي يمنع أن يكون تحليل (شيخي!) أيضا صحيح,
من يقول أن الأسودان هما "السيدان!!" هذا ما شم رائحة اللغة العربية والله اعلم,

والأخوة قد ارفقوا المصادر بينما انت ما فعلت الا أضحكت الاخوة قليلا.
وانا اقتفيت أثرك.
والسلام.

----------


## السكران التميمي

> طبعا تحليلي تحليل جيد,
> واذا كان تحليل شيخك صحيح, فما الذي يمنع أن يكون تحليل (شيخي!) أيضا صحيح,
> من يقول أن الأسودان هما "السيدان!!" هذا ما شم رائحة اللغة العربية والله اعلم,
> 
> والأخوة قد ارفقوا المصادر بينما انت ما فعلت الا أضحكت الاخوة قليلا.
> وانا اقتفيت أثرك.
> والسلام.


أكرمك الله أخي (أشجعي) على هذا

وأعتذر عن نقل كلامك مع كلامه، ولكن الإقتباس أتى بهما جميعا وإلا لست معنيا حفظك الله بكلامي.

وقد كنت أخبرتكم قبلا بأن الرجل (هزلي) ولعله أخذها من شيوخه الأعاجم.

----------


## أشجعي

> لا تتعجل اخي اقدار ، انما اراد الاشجعي نقد جوابك بتأليف جواب من عنده فاقرأ جيدا ما قاله.
> 
> لكن اخبرني هل تدرك ان الاسودان مثنى؟ ام انك فعلا تصدق ان الاسودان ليستا من اسود ؟
> 
> 
> !





> أكرمك الله أخي (أشجعي) على هذا
> 
> وأعتذر عن نقل كلامك مع كلامه، ولكن الإقتباس أتى بهما جميعا وإلا لست معنيا حفظك الله بكلامي.
> 
> وقد كنت أخبرتكم قبلا بأن الرجل (هزلي) ولعله أخذها من شيوخه الأعاجم.


هو ذاك يا مشايخ,
وهو كما قلتم, بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## خلوصي

> الأخ التبليغي/ خلوصي – سدّده الله –
> إنْ كنتَ تُعَرِّض بي: فصرِّح .. وحينئذ: يأتيك الجواب مفصّلًا .. ولتستبين سبيل الذين لا يعلمون ..


أخي الحبيب :
سامحني على انقطاعي مكرها ..
و الله يا أخي لا أدري عم تتكلم فلا عرضت بكم و لا حتى أعرف علاقة كلامي بذلك لا من قريب و لا من بعيد ؟!؟
غفر الله لكم و نصركم .
ثم إنني لست تبليغياً و إنما نوري  :Smile: .

----------


## أقدار

قلنا لكم يامشائخ العرب أن هذا الذي قال الأسودان " أي السيدان"
فسيد المأكولات :التمر ،وسيد المشروبات :الماء ..
أقول قائل هذا هو شيخنا من الأعاجم حفظهم الله ورعاهم وسدد على طريق الخير خطاهم
وقد قلت لكم يامشايخ العرب أنه لمعرفة استنباط مشائخنا من العجم فإنه يتوجب عليكم
إن كنتم تريدون معرفة الحق أن تذهبوا إليهم وتسألونهم ..فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها .
وكأن دار السلام فقط هيئت للعرب ...!!!!!!!

----------


## السكران التميمي

> قلنا لكم يامشائخ العرب أن هذا الذي قال الأسودان " أي السيدان"
> فسيد المأكولات :التمر ،وسيد المشروبات :الماء ..
> أقول قائل هذا هو شيخنا من الأعاجم حفظهم الله ورعاهم وسدد على طريق الخير خطاهم
> وقد قلت لكم يامشايخ العرب أنه لمعرفة استنباط مشائخنا من العجم فإنه يتوجب عليكم
> إن كنتم تريدون معرفة الحق أن تذهبوا إليهم وتسألونهم ..فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها .
> وكأن دار السلام فقط هيئت للعرب ...!!!!!!!


أقسم لك بالله أمام الجميع إن أحضرت نقلا واحد فقط، نقلا واحدا فقط، من أي كتاب معتمد معتبر من العرب أو العجم يفيد أن ما نسجه شيخك من خياله هو معنى [الأسودان] فليشهد عليّ الجميع أنني أول المسافرين للأخذ من شيخك وأمثاله والتتلمذ عليهم. والله على ما أقول شهيد.

أنتظر على أحر من جمر أن تحضر نقلا واحدا فقط

----------


## التقرتي

> قلنا لكم يامشائخ العرب أن هذا الذي قال الأسودان " أي السيدان"
> فسيد المأكولات :التمر ،وسيد المشروبات :الماء ..
> أقول قائل هذا هو شيخنا من الأعاجم حفظهم الله ورعاهم وسدد على طريق الخير خطاهم
> وقد قلت لكم يامشايخ العرب أنه لمعرفة استنباط مشائخنا من العجم فإنه يتوجب عليكم
> إن كنتم تريدون معرفة الحق أن تذهبوا إليهم وتسألونهم ..فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها .
> وكأن دار السلام فقط هيئت للعرب ...!!!!!!!


لقد اخدتني الشفقة عليك و على شيخك الا تبرع منتدى الالوكة بكتاب في النحو للشيخ او التلميذ !!!!

اسود من افعل و هذا فعل تفضيل فلا يمكين ان تكون بمعنى سيد ربما قلنا اسود بمعنى أكثرهم سيادة  لكن لا تكون بمعنى سيد ابدا و ان عبرنا عن التمر و الماء بالسيادة لقلنا السائدان لا السيدان لأنها اشياء لا تسود بنفسها 
و في كل الاحوال قول شيخك الذي لم نعلم له اصلا لا يمكن ان نطلقه على الحية و العقرب !!!!  هل الحية و العقرب ايضا سيدان ؟






> فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها


 
و هذا الذي قلناه الاصمعي ادرى بكلام العرب من شيخك اظن ان هذا واضح !!!

----------


## أقدار

أما وأنه قد تضافرت شكوكم وتنقصكم مني ومن مشائخ العجم فإنه قد آن الآوان لتبيان الحقيقة من اللغة العربية ..ز
صبرنا على ذمكم وتنقصكم من إخوانكم ...
وقلنا لعل وعسى ...
ولكن .. بلغ السيل الزبى ...
كنا نظنكم تمزحون وتجادلون حبا بالمجادلة ، ولكن ماإن تبين عدم ضلوعكم باللغة الأم ..لغة أهل الجنة 
فإنني سآتيكم بماورد في كتب أهل اللغة ، وبيننا بينكم علماء اللغة العربية في الجامعات والمعاهد العلمية ..
أما الأخ السكران فإنني آمل بخروجه عاجلاً قل آجلا ً ، وإن كنت وأحبابي لسنا بحريصين على ذلك ..
فطلبة العلم أمثال الأخ السكران لم يأت وقت خروجهم بعد ..
لنتابع مايلي ، والحكم للقراء ...!!!!!!!!

ويقال فلانٌ أسوَد من فلانٍ، أي أَعْلَى سِيادةً منه.
والأسودان التَّمروالماء. (( مقاييس اللغة ))
سؤال هنا : لماذا أورد المؤلف هنا الأسودان التمر والماء عند ذكره للسيادة ..!!!!!!!

سادَ قومَه يَسودُهُمْ سِيادَةً وسودَداً وسَيْدودَةً، فهو سَيِّدُهم.

والأَسودُ: عَلَمٌ في رأْس .

وهو أَسْوَدُ من فلانٍ، أي أجلُّ منه. قال الفراء: يقال هذا سَيِّدُ قومِه اليومَ، فإذا أخبرْتَ أنَّه عن قليل يكون سَيِّدَهم قلت: هو سائِدُ قومِهِ عن قليل، وسَيِّد.

وأَسادَ الرجلُ وأَسْوَدَ بمعنىً، أي ولد غلاماً سَيِّداً،

والأسْوَدُ: العظيمُ من الحَيَّاتِ، وفيه سَوادٌ؛ والجمع الأَساوِدُ.

والمسُودُ: الذي ساده غيره.
والمُسَوَّدُ: السَّيّدُ.
وفي حديث قيس بن عاصم: اتقوا الله وسَوِّدوا أَكبَرَكم.

والسَّيِّدُ يطلق على الرب والمالك والشريف والفاضل والكريم والحليم ومُحْتَمِل أَذى قومه والزوج والرئيس والمقدَّم، وأَصله من سادَ يَسُودُ

وفي حديث عمر بن الخطاب، رضي الله عنه: تَفَقَّهوا قبل أَن تُسَوَّدوا؛ قال شَمِر: معناه تعلَّموا الفقه قبل أَن تُزَوَّجوا فتصيروا أَرباب بيوت فَتُشْغَلوا بالزواج عن العلم، من قولهم استاد الرجلُ، يقول: إِذا تَزوّج في سادة؛ وقال أَبو عبيد: يقول تعلموا العلم ما دمتم صِغاراً قبل أَن تصيروا سادَةً رُؤَساءَ منظوراً إِليهم.

وقال أَبو خيرة: سمي سيداً لأَنه يسود سواد الناس .

وتقول: سَوَّدَه قومه وهو أَسودُ من فلان أَي أَجلُّ منه: قال الفراء: يقال هذا سَيِّدُ قومِه اليوم، 

هذا ماورد في لسان العرب ، والعباب الزاخر ، والقاموس المحيط ....
أبعد هذا التفصيل لكم كلام .. إلا أن يكون حسداً من عند أنفسكم فذاك مالانستطيع رده.
ولعل في هذا الرد مايكفي ويرد تلك الأقلام ............ وبالله التوفيق ..،،،،

----------


## أقدار

تابعوا ياأفاضل ماذكر في القاموس المحيط ....

السُّودُ (القاموس المحيط)

والسُّودَدُ والسُّؤْدُدُ، بالهَمْزِ كقُنْفُذٍ: السِّيادَةُ.
والسَّائِدُ: السَّيِّدُ، أو دونَهُ،
ج: سادَةٌ وسَيايِدُ.
وأسادَ، وأسْوَدَ: وَلَدَ غُلاماً سَيِّداً، أو غُلاماً أسْوَدَ، ضِدٌّ.
واسْوَدَّ اسْوداداً،
واسْوادَّ اسْويداداً: صارَ أسْوَدَ.
والأَسْوَدُ: الحَيَّةُ العَظيمَةُ، والعُصْفورُ،
كالسَّوادِيَّةِ  ،
و~ منَ القومِ: أجَلُّهُم.
والأَسْودَانِ: التَّمْرُ والماءُ .
لماذا أورد الفيروز آبادي ذكر الأسودان كالتمر والماء في قاموسه المحيط حينما بين معنى السود وقال إنها بمعنى السيادة  ...!!!!!!!!!!

إلى هنا نغلق باب الحوار مع الثلاثي العربي ..
وسأدع المجال للمتابعين ليحكموا بأنفسهم بعد أن قرأوا ماذكره علماء اللغة ..،،، وبالله التوفيق ..،،،

----------


## السكران التميمي

> أما وأنه قد تضافرت شكوكم وتنقصكم مني ومن مشائخ العجم فإنه قد آن الآوان لتبيان الحقيقة من اللغة العربية ..ز
> صبرنا على ذمكم وتنقصكم من إخوانكم ...
> وقلنا لعل وعسى ...
> ولكن .. بلغ السيل الزبى ...
> كنا نظنكم تمزحون وتجادلون حبا بالمجادلة ، ولكن ماإن تبين عدم ضلوعكم باللغة الأم ..لغة أهل الجنة 
> فإنني سآتيكم بماورد في كتب أهل اللغة ، وبيننا بينكم علماء اللغة العربية في الجامعات والمعاهد العلمية ..
> أما الأخ السكران فإنني آمل بخروجه عاجلاً قل آجلا ً ، وإن كنت وأحبابي لسنا بحريصين على ذلك ..
> فطلبة العلم أمثال الأخ السكران لم يأت وقت خروجهم بعد ..
> لنتابع مايلي ، والحكم للقراء ...!!!!!!!!
> ...


أين الدلالة هنا؟!
ما فرحت به  لا يسعفك بشيء؛ فما هو إلا نقل لمعنى متفرع من معاني الكلمة في اللغة، وهذا لا يجهله الصبي الصغير الجاهل ولو كان أعجميا فضلا عن العاقل المبصر. 
لا يخفانا هذا النقل، لكن أين دلالته على ما تفرد به شيخك الفطحل؟!

----------


## السكران التميمي

> تابعوا ياأفاضل ماذكر في القاموس المحيط ....
> 
> السُّودُ (القاموس المحيط)
> 
> والسُّودَدُ والسُّؤْدُدُ، بالهَمْزِ كقُنْفُذٍ: السِّيادَةُ.
> والسَّائِدُ: السَّيِّدُ، أو دونَهُ،
> ج: سادَةٌ وسَيايِدُ.
> وأسادَ، وأسْوَدَ: وَلَدَ غُلاماً سَيِّداً، أو غُلاماً أسْوَدَ، ضِدٌّ.
> واسْوَدَّ اسْوداداً،
> ...


 
ليكن بمعلومك أن أئمة العربية عندما يحللون مادة لغوية فإنهم يحللونها من جميع مشتقاتها، فهدئ من روعت لا تسقط مغشيا عليك من الفرحة، فهذه أمور لا يعرفها إلا العرب أو من تعلم قواعد لغتهم، وليس لك.

----------


## أقدار

قلت أن بيني وبينك المتابعين ...
لن أخطئ عليك ...
أدع الحكم للضليعين باللغة ...
وأتمنى أن تجيبني على السؤال الوارد .. لماذا أورد الفيروز آبادي ذكر الأسودان :التمر والماء هنا حينما ذكر السيادة ..؟؟؟
لاتتعجل بالإجابة ...
فأنت من ردودك يبدو أنك متعجل جدا ...

----------


## السكران التميمي

> قلت أن بيني وبينك المتابعين ...
> لن أخطئ عليك ...
> أدع الحكم للضليعين باللغة ...
> وأتمنى أن تجيبني على السؤال الوارد .. لماذا أورد الفيروز آبادي ذكر السودان كالتمر والماء هنا حينما ذكر السيادة ..؟؟؟
> لاتتعجل بالإجابة ...
> فأنت من ردودك يبدو أنك متعجل جدا ...


لست أهلا لأن يقيمني، فأقم لسانك ثم قيم الآخرين
وعلى العموم لا نتكلم إلا بما وثقنا برجحانه فلا نهتم لكلامك
وبالنسبة لإجابة سؤالك (الصعب) فقد تقدم قبل قليل فارجع إليه

----------


## السكران التميمي

أيكون التمر والماء سيدا الطعام، وهما عند ذكرهما بعبارة (الأسودان) لا يذكران دائما إلا في مقام التقليل والتحقير، وأنه من سهالتهما وتوفرهما لا يكاد يوجد في البيوت ولا في المزاود إلا هما؟!! 
أعد ترتيب أوراقك، أو إقرأ على شيخ آخر عنده علم أجزل، فما أظنك ستستفيد إن بقيت

----------


## أقدار

> أيكون التمر والماء سيدا الطعام، وهما عند ذكرهما بعبارة (الأسودان) لا يذكران دائما إلا في مقام التقليل والتحقير، وأنه من سهالتهما وتوفرهما لا يكاد يوجد في البيوت ولا في المزاود إلا هما؟!!
> 
> 
> أعد ترتيب أوراقك، أو إقرأ على شيخ آخر عنده علم أجزل، فما أظنك ستستفيد إن بقيت


 
التمر يذكر في مقام التحقير..!!!!! ماهذا الاستخفاف بنعم الله ...؟؟؟؟
ألا تعلم ياهذا أن سيد ولد آدم بأبي هو وأمي يوصي بسبع تمرات في حديث رواه الامام البخاري :"*من* *تصبح* كل يوم سبع تمرات عجوة ، لم يضره في ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر"

ابحث عن فوائد التمر لعل فيها غنية .

----------


## التقرتي

> التمر يذكر في مقام التحقير..!!!!! ماهذا الاستخفاف بنعم الله ...؟؟؟؟
> ألا تعلم ياهذا أن سيد ولد آدم بأبي هو وأمي يوصي بسبع تمرات في حديث رواه الامام البخاري :"*من* *تصبح* كل يوم سبع تمرات عجوة ، لم يضره في ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر"
> 
> ابحث عن فوائد التمر لعل فيها غنية .


 
قد اجابك الاصمعي و هو من فطاحل اللغة

لم يعجبك قول الاصمعي
لم يعجبك قول الاحمر 
لم يعجبك قول العسقلاني
لم يعجبك قول مرتضى الزبيدي صاحب تاج العروسي
لم يعجبك قول بن المنظور
لم يعجبك قول النووي 
لم يعجبك قول العيني
لم يعجبك قول المباركفوري
لم يعجبك قول ابو عبيد
لم يعجبك قول الزمخشري عالم اللغة المتفنن
لم يعجبك قول القرافي

.....

يعجبك قول من ؟ شيخك ؟ من هو شيخك حتى يخترع ما لم يأتي به الاولون ؟ 
من هو شيخك حتى يجعل الاسودين العقرب و الحية بمعنى السيدين !
يا اخي اتقي الله العيب ليس في الجهل العيب في التمادي على الخطأ ، اتصحح قول شيخك لأنه اعجمي كما تقول و تضرب عرض الحائط بقول اهل الاختصاص ؟

اتيناك بقول اكثر من عشرة علماء من جهابذة الامة و ما زلت تجادل !

----------


## السكران التميمي

> وأتمنى أن تجيبني على السؤال الوارد .. لماذا أورد الفيروز آبادي ذكر الأسودان :التمر والماء هنا حينما ذكر السيادة ..؟؟؟
> لاتتعجل بالإجابة ...
> فأنت من ردودك يبدو أنك متعجل جدا ...


وعلى العموم تنزلا مني سأدع العلامة السيد مرتضى الزبيدي هو من يجيبك، ولن أكتب إجابته بل ارجع إليها أنت، فأنت طالب علم مجد ما شاء الله.

انظر لزاما كتاب (تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس)
طبعة حكومة الكويت
ج8/ص224 وما بعدها

فلننظر الآن من هو المتعجل في الردود.
على أني أفيدك فائدة من عندي لوجه الله لك: أين ذكر الفيروز أبادي هذه الكلمة إلا هنا؟! وذلك حتى تعلم أن اللغويين يذكرون مشتقات الجذر اللغوي بأكمله ما استطاعوا إلى ذلك حصرا.

"ومن يعش منكم فيسرى اختلافا كبيرا"

----------


## السكران التميمي

> التمر يذكر في مقام التحقير..!!!!! ماهذا الاستخفاف بنعم الله ...؟؟؟؟


ألم أقل لك: أن هذا العلم ليس لك، حتى تتعلمه.
إعرف معنى التحقير هنا ومدلوله من كلامي ومن ثم تحدث مع العقال.

----------


## أقدار

أين ذكر الفيروز أبادي هذه الكلمة إلا هنا؟! 

تكفينا هذه منك ...
بارك الله فيك ..
هذا ماكنا نبحث عنه ...
هاأنت اعترفت أخيرا ...
جيد منك قول الحق ...

----------


## التقرتي

> أين ذكر الفيروز أبادي هذه الكلمة إلا هنا؟! 
> 
> تكفينا هذه منك ...
> بارك الله فيك ..
> هذا ماكنا نبحث عنه ...
> هاأنت اعترفت أخيرا ...
> جيد منك قول الحق ...


تدلس على الناس !!!! انظروا يا اخوتي اشهدوا هذا كلام صاحب المحيط


والسُّودَدُ والسُّؤْدُدُ، بالهَمْزِ كقُنْفُذٍ‏:‏ السِّيادَةُ‏.‏ 

والسَّائِدُ‏:‏ السَّيِّدُ، أو دونَهُ، 

ج‏:‏ سادَةٌ وسَيايِدُ‏.‏ 

وأسادَ، وأسْوَدَ‏:‏ وَلَدَ غُلاماً سَيِّداً، أو غُلاماً أسْوَدَ، ضِدٌّ‏.‏ 

واسْوَدَّ اسْوداداً، 

واسْوادَّ اسْويداداً‏:‏ صارَ أسْوَدَ‏.‏ 

والْأَسْوَدُ‏:   الحَيَّةُ العَظيمَةُ، والعُصْفورُ، 

كالسَّوادِيَّةِ  ، 

وـ منَ القومِ‏:‏ أجَلُّهُم‏.‏ 
والأَسْودَانِ‏ : التَّمْرُ والماءُ، والحَيَّة والعَقْرَبُ‏.‏  
قص ما يناسب قوله و ترك العقرب و الحية لأنه يعلم انهما ليستا بسيدان فانظروا التدليس و العياذ بالله

صاحب تاج العروس ايضا 
هذا قوله :

تاج العروس الجزء السابع

صفحة : 2049
قال شيخنا، نقلا عن بعض أئمة التحقيق: إنه لا تضاد بينهما إلا بتكلف بعيد. وهو أن السيد في الغالب أبيض، والعبد في الغالب أسود، وبين السواد والبياض تضاد، كما بين السيد والعبد، فتأمل. وقد سود الشيء، بالكسر، وساد واسود اسودادا، واسواد اسويدادا كاحمر واحمار: صار أسود، ويجوز في الشعر: اسوأد، تحرك الألف، لئلا يجمع بين ساكنين. ويقال: اسواد، إذا صار شديد السواد، وهو أسود، والجمع: سود وسودان. وسوده: جعله أسود، والأمر منه اسوادد، وإسن شئت أدغمت. والأسود: الحية العظيمة وفيها سواد، والجمع أسودات، وأساود، وأساويد، غلب غلبة الأسماء. والأنثآ: أسودة، نادر. وإنما قيل للأسود: أسود سالخ، لأنه يسلخ جلده في كل عام. وأما الأرقم فهو الذي فيه سواد وبياض. وذو الطفيتين: الذي له خطان أسودان قال شمرالأسود: أخبث الحيات، وأعظمها، وأنكاها، وهي من الصفة الغالبة، حتى استعمل استعمال الأسماء وجمع جمعها، وليس شيء من الحيات أجرأ منه، وربما عارض الرفقة، وتبع الصوت، وهو الذي يطلب بالذحل،ولا ينجو سليمه. ويقال: هذا أسود، غير مجرى. والأسود: العصفور، كالسوادية والسودانة والسودانية، بضم السين فيهما، وهو طويئر كالعصفور، قبضة الكف، يأكل التمر، والعنب، والجراد. والأسود من القوم: أجلهم. وفي حديث ابن عمر: ما رأيت بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسود من معاوية، قيل: ولا عمر؟. قال: كان عمر خيرا منه، وكان هو أسود من عمر قيل: أراد أسخى وأعطى للمال. وقيل: أحلم منه. ومن المجاز: ما طعامهم إلا الأسودان، وهما التمر والماء قاله الأصمعي والأحمر؛ وإنما الأسود التمر، دون الماء، وهو الغالب على تمر المدينة، فأضيف الماء إليه، ونعتا جميعا بنعت واحد إتباعا. والعرب تفعل ذلك في الشيئين يصطحبان ويسميان معا بالاسم الأشهر منهما، كما قالوا: العمران، لأبي بكر وعمر، والقمران، للشمس والقمر. وفي الحديث أنه أمر بقتل الأسودين قال شمر: أراد بالأسودين: الحية والعقرب، تغليبا.


الا تتقي الله تتقول على العلماء لنصرة مذهبك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

